# Tele and Strat type bodies



## Metal Man (Feb 4, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I'm looking for a canadian supplier of Telecaster and strat type bodies, preferably unfinished. 

Any ideas?

Our beloved dollar is at a value that makes it prohibitive to even think about ordering stuff from abroad.

Thanks for your help


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2015)

http://www.maverickguitar.ca/


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Isn't there a few in the for sale section?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

http://www.guitarscanada.com/showthread.php?72904-What-s-Going-On-In-Nate-s-Shop

Nate might be able to help you. I was very impressed with a custom Tele body (unfinished) that he made for a friend. 

Cheers

Dave


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

greco said:


> http://www.guitarscanada.com/showthread.php?72904-What-s-Going-On-In-Nate-s-Shop
> Nate might be able to help you. I was very impressed with a custom Tele body (unfinished) that he made for a friend.
> Cheers
> Dave


complete confidence in our fellow member "nnieman"...

G.


----------



## NtR Studios (Feb 28, 2008)

fastguitars.com and https://buy.precisionguitarkits.com/ . Prices may be in US dollars? Check to be sure, I have found some canadian dealers with listings in US funds recently, sometimes not specifically noted.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

Here is an eBay seller in Quebec

http://www.ebay.ca/sch/joker298/m.h...h=item2ee4cf7bc1&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2562


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

There's also a new ebay seller in Calgary called "Tone Bomb". Mostly selling unfinished CNC strat bodies, says made locally.


----------



## Budd (Mar 4, 2014)

Just purchased a tele body from the folks @ tone bomb in Calgary. Quick shipping , great packaging & an excellent body . I did the round over myself , & the routs were perfect . I recommend them for builders in ca . It was my last of four I've built this yr , & don't know much else about them , whether they have necks , & hardware . I had all that on hand so just needed the body . As I said I recommend them . Budd


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Exotic woods sells bodies as well, not sure on the pricing though. They also sell guitar kits


----------

